# The Funny Thing About Juices



## CraftyZA (10/11/13)

I tasted joyetech's tobacco once and utterly hated it. It tasted like wet ashtray, and smelled worse!
Now the joyetech ry4 is based one the same tobacco, so not much better. Left my bottles for about 2 months in storage, afraid to touch it! 
So this morning i got up, and was looking for something else. I was tired of all my current juices in circulation. This is when i decided to fill with that joyetech ry4. 
All of a sudden I freaking love this stuff. Does not taste like wet ashtray any more. Simply dark rich damp tobacco, with that ry4 edge. The coil was old and every 3rd puff was tasting burnt so I decided to take it to my dripper. 

Simply put, After 7 months hating all strong tobacco flavours, I'm a convert.
Now don't get me wrong. This does not resemble stinks one bit. Only pure tobacco without the burning taste. Time to see what Halo offers...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/11/13)

That is rather strange, I have tried a few Joytech juices and always found them quite dull. But nice to hear the RY4 is worth trying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (10/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> That is rather strange, I have tried a few Joytech juices and always found them quite dull. But nice to hear the RY4 is worth trying


For me yes, OH YES! YYYYESSSSSSS. Like getting SECS... 
Just be warned.... Its a very heavy tobacco.... Dark, and heavy. Not much caramel or vanilla. These are fairly well hidden in the myriad of other complex tastes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (13/11/13)

Crafty, I'm a tobacco flavour guy and off all the juices I've tried, the naturally extracted juices from Heather's Heaven Vapes are the best for me, and the most bang for your buck (Halo is very expensive). They cater from very dry to sweeter, and mark their parcels customs friendly as a matter of course. I actually order the 36mg and dilute to 24mg with PG, which gives me an in the hand price of R100 per 30ml. If you are interested, let me know your preferred taste and I can try and narrow their selection down a bit. Here is a link to consumers' reviews of their tobacco juices: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/hhv-army/375406-reviews-hhv-tobaccos.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

